# webOS keyboard to android?



## willtan (Aug 30, 2011)

Is it just me or does anyone find the keyboard in webOS much more user friendly compared to android? Personally I think it's easier to type with webOS keyboard compared to android's. You have your numeric keypad on the top as well as all the punctuation keys in the main keyboard. It's better than having to click a button to navigate to the numeric keypad. I wonder if cm7 can possibly incorporate the keypad from webOS into android........?


----------



## vilator (Sep 6, 2011)

nah webos keyboard is horrible No arrow keys. maybe its just easier because its on a big tablet.


----------



## imKirkC (Oct 4, 2011)

TBH i prefer android's


----------



## adrianl623 (Jun 10, 2011)

I love how the TP has the numbers above the actual letters


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

I will be using swiftkey x once android comes out


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm all for choice, that's what makes android good.


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

Once android comes out, I'll probably load Swype Beta on it... alternatively, Swiftkey X is also sitting there as an option.

The stock keyboard on the touchpad has similar issues to the keyboard on the Ipad... no way to tell where your hands are to touch type... so having something like swype would be a great improvement.

The one real win that the touchpad keyboard has is the auto correct... (this can also be a pita) but sometimes it's almost magic how they can take some jumbled group of letters and come up with what you intended to type, but fat fingered... of course, I did buy the BT keyboard to use with it when I'm using it at work...


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Is haptic feedback possible on keyboards?


----------



## willtan (Aug 30, 2011)

I think swift key would be extremely impractical on a huge tablet especially in landscape mode. All and all I still find webOS keyboard more user friendly with the numbers on the top. Almost like a real keyboard. I'm nt sure what swype is though? Is it like swift?


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

Swype is on most newer phones... Lets you draw your words...

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

I personally like the keyboards you can get on android much better. I do like having the number pad up top like on the webos keyboard though.


----------



## davidevan84 (Sep 7, 2011)

I wonder how difficult to port over a keyboard and make some alterations to it. I Personally think most aspects of android keyboards (swift, Stock) are better, but like most have said it would be nice to have the number pad up top.


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

ReverendKJR said:


> I will be using swiftkey x once android comes out


+1
10char


----------



## ApplesRevenge (Aug 25, 2011)

If I manage to get some free time I might port a similar keyboard interface to that of the Touchpad, I found the number bar and shift to extra chars advantageous. The feature is only really helpful and suitable to tablets, due to the extra screen user input space.
So now we're going to have a range of apps best suited for android tablets (Honeycomb), running on Gingerbread, seems the Touchpad is going to add to app fragmentation. This could be easily avoided by Google releasing Honeycombs source, or Ice Cream Sandwich getting here quickly. :tongue3:


----------



## willtan (Aug 30, 2011)

ApplesRevenge said:


> If I manage to get some free time I might port a similar keyboard interface to that of the Touchpad, I found the number bar and shift to extra chars advantageous. The feature is only really helpful and suitable to tablets, due to the extra screen user input space.
> So now we're going to have a range of apps best suited for android tablets (Honeycomb), running on Gingerbread, seems the Touchpad is going to add to app fragmentation. This could be easily avoided by Google releasing Honeycombs source, or Ice Cream Sandwich getting here quickly. :tongue3:


nice! If you do please post it here on rootz. Would really love a keyboard similar to the touchpads + 1 for the shift char ability. You don't see that in any other tablet/fone OS.android has a nice keyboard even though I don't find myself using swift much I'd still very much prefer similar keyboards to the touchpad


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Now you're making it complicated. I planned to use Swiftkey for the prediction, but now you'll have more keys....

What do do? (What to do.)


----------



## 2&Fro (Oct 9, 2011)

"willtan said:


> Is it just me or does anyone find the keyboard in webOS much more user friendly compared to android? Personally I think it's easier to type with webOS keyboard compared to android's. You have your numeric keypad on the top as well as all the punctuation keys in the main keyboard. It's better than having to click a button to navigate to the numeric keypad. I wonder if cm7 can possibly incorporate the keypad from webOS into android........?


The Hacker's Keyboard has the numeric keys at the top like the webOS keyboard. It is free in the market.


----------



## wgeorgecook (Oct 9, 2011)

ApplesRevenge said:


> If I manage to get some free time I might port a similar keyboard interface to that of the Touchpad, I found the number bar and shift to extra chars advantageous. The feature is only really helpful and suitable to tablets, due to the extra screen user input space.
> So now we're going to have a range of apps best suited for android tablets (Honeycomb), running on Gingerbread, seems the Touchpad is going to add to app fragmentation. This could be easily avoided by Google releasing Honeycombs source, or Ice Cream Sandwich getting here quickly. :tongue3:


+1 for this. I personally love the TP keyboard, though it is sometimes difficult to actually know where my fingers are when I start typing quickly. 
Compared to stock iOS and stock HC (on the Transformer, anyways) I prefer TP's all the way.


----------



## tekistry (Oct 13, 2011)

Agreed
The webOS is the one I like best - I've had a look around and can't find an equivalent yet .


----------



## calus (Oct 18, 2011)

ApplesRevenge said:


> If I manage to get some free time I might port a similar keyboard interface to that of the Touchpad, I found the number bar and shift to extra chars advantageous. The feature is only really helpful and suitable to tablets, due to the extra screen user input space.


 That would be awesome...Please manage to get some free time!!:androidwink:


----------



## tecnica (Oct 19, 2011)

Count me on the webos keyboard I felt the same way I guess I got so used to it


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Try thumb keyboard its really good


----------



## enik (Aug 21, 2011)

I learned to love the webos keyboard. Dedicated number buttons!

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## lp894 (Aug 24, 2011)

it's not just the number row for me but the response. The WebOS keyboard responds WAY faster than the keyboard in android....which I'm sure partially has to do with the fact it's still in Alpha. BUT....for the time being, just for formatting purposes you may want to try A.I. Type Tablet Keyboard...it has a theme that looks just like the webos keyboard


----------



## knuckleheadTech (Aug 18, 2011)

I have also been on the keyboard hunt. I have used Hacker's Keyboard on my phones but it seems to messy on the TP in landscape mode. Of all the keyboards I have tried I agree with you guys about the WebOS keyboard. I would love to have that keyboard on my CM7 install.

If anyone moves forward with working on an Android port I would be happy to test it out.


----------



## ChronoReverse (Oct 14, 2011)

Thumb Keyboard increased my accuracy significantly. The WebOS keyboard was nice in that it had dedicated number keys but it seems to weirdly "miss" when I try to type.


----------



## JohnnyLawRWB (Oct 17, 2011)

I use Hacker's keyboard, but it does seem less than 100% accurate. I figured it was caused my fat fingers more than the keyboard.


----------



## chr0m4k3y (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm using Hacker's Keyboard on all my android devices including the Touchpad and i love it, 45% on portrait and 55% on landscape and it rocks.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

Thumb Keyboard set to 10" is where it is at. Themes, sounds, haptic feedback, custom layouts, etc.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.beansoft.keyboardplus&hl=en


----------



## amysor (Oct 22, 2011)

I prefer the swiftkey x for tablets.


----------



## selk (Oct 18, 2011)

I was also in the "looking for WebOs keyboard" camp until I tried thumb keyboard from market. Highly recommended.


----------



## Salar (Aug 21, 2011)

> Is it just me or does anyone find the keyboard in webOS much more user friendly compared to android? Personally I think it's easier to type with webOS keyboard compared to android's. You have your numeric keypad on the top as well as all the punctuation keys in the main keyboard. It's better than having to click a button to navigate to the numeric keypad. I wonder if cm7 can possibly incorporate the keypad from webOS into android........?


Yes, my wife always wanted WebOs keyboard. That is the reason, she doesn't want to switch to android cm7 which I use.

I wonder if there is similar keyboard in android market. Please suggest if there is one.
-- Sent from my HP TouchPad using Communities


----------



## selk (Oct 18, 2011)

Salar said:


> Yes, my wife always wanted WebOs keyboard. That is the reason, she doesn't want to switch to android cm7 which I use.
> 
> I wonder if there is similar keyboard in android market. Please suggest if there is one.
> -- Sent from my HP TouchPad using Communities


Did you try thumb keyboard? It is highly customizable, you can turn on an additional keys row on the top and assign anything to these keys. Assign numbers and it will look like webos one.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## luminos (Oct 6, 2011)

+1 for numbers on top
I also liked the ability to change the size of the keyboard right away in WebOS


----------



## Aaron K. (Oct 19, 2011)

I liked the WebOS keyboard and its responsiveness too. I'm gonna give Hacker a try though!


----------



## moshe5368 (Oct 23, 2011)

I found that the responsivness and the haptic feedback on the touchpad keyboard made it very easy for me to use. The cm7 keyboard and swiftkey x. Both seem to lag a bit too much for my taste. I use. A bluetooth keyboard for most input that involves a great deal of typing. It just seems to be faster for me.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## androideric (Oct 6, 2011)

selk said:


> I was also in the "looking for WebOs keyboard" camp until I tried thumb keyboard from market. Highly recommended.


I use Swift Key X for tablets on the TP and in landscape it works amazing! Love the swift key products.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

Hacker's Keyboard is free and seems to operate as I need with the number row. I hope it's not a key logger









Thumb Keyboard has nice features, but I wasn't going to shell out $$ without a trial.


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

Zzed said:


> Hacker's Keyboard is free and seems to operate as I need with the number row. I hope it's not a key logger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With android you dont need a trial. When you buy an app from the market, if you go back to the app's page in the market within 30 (i think its 30, not sure) minutes, you can refund your purchase. You'll get your money back and it will be uninstalled. Or just keep it, if you like it. This is definitely one reason the android market is better than the app store.


----------



## Renardk764 (Jun 24, 2011)

Really enjoying AI.type keyboard. Similar layout with better options


----------



## Renardk764 (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## cwbarrick1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ok man... no matter what I set I can not get the number keys to show at top of the a.I keyboarb. I even purchased the full to see if I was missing something. What is your secret?

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## amysor (Oct 22, 2011)

ilive12 said:


> With android you dont need a trial. When you buy an app from the market, if you go back to the app's page in the market within 30 (i think its 30, not sure) minutes, you can refund your purchase. You'll get your money back and it will be uninstalled. Or just keep it, if you like it. This is definitely one reason the android market is better than the app store.


Its 15 minutes.


----------



## ryman (Aug 24, 2011)

Renardk764 said:


> View attachment 10291


Is this the tablet version? Market shows that it is not compatible with my touchpad and standart version doesnt have extra num keys. Any help?


----------



## cwbarrick1 (Nov 3, 2011)

I need to know the sorcery behing getting the numbers to show on ai keyboard.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## cwbarrick1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ok so I found the ai type tablet keyboard (the one with the number keys at top) but it states it is incompatable with the touchpad... how can I get it to install?

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## gonzodog (Oct 28, 2011)

I too have issues where 'tablet' specific apps don't show up in the market. If I look for Swift Key X Tablet, it won't find it. If I search the web, and then try and install, I get an error message saying I can't put tablet apps on a phone. I wonder if because I'm using the same account as my phone, and the market doesn't see the TouchPad, it won't show tablet specific apps.

That isn't the case with the Amazon App Store. I was able to successfully find and download Swift Key X Tablet from the Amazon App Store.

I'm going to look for the AI type tablet keyboard. That looks promising.


----------



## MathewSK81 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thumb keyboard is the best I've used


----------



## cwbarrick1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ok so I found the package using a simple google search for the a.i. type tablet keyboard. I gotta say it is everything I wanted. I feel my life is now complete. Thanks again to the team for reviving my tp.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## muz (Oct 16, 2011)

Caution to AI.type

http://www.goodandevo.net/.m/2011/10/security-alert-aitype-keyboard-sends-all-keystrokes-in-plain-text-to-the-cloud.html


----------



## nomedias (Sep 6, 2011)

adrianl623 said:


> I love how the TP has the numbers above the actual letters


EDIT: Please ignore, accidental post


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

I wonder if you disable cloud predection if it still sends data?

sent from my Touchdroid - thanks cyanomods!


----------



## cwbarrick1 (Nov 3, 2011)

I disabled it to speed it up and I don't think it is sending anything... but even if it did I can't switch back now... I love it. There are a few small issues but stl. The best I have found.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

muz said:


> Caution to AI.type
> 
> http://www.goodandevo.net/.m/2011/10/security-alert-aitype-keyboard-sends-all-keystrokes-in-plain-text-to-the-cloud.html


sent from my Touchdroid - thanks cyanomods!

Reading the comments in the above link, it looks like A.I. is addressing the data security concern and they state that if you turn off the cloud it wont send any data. See post below

.............

To all Android users,

A.I.type is a serious company with over 100,000 users around the globe. We are fully committed to our users' privacy and security.

Please allow me to make a few statements with regard to this issue:

A. Sensitive data such as passwords and credit card numbers are never logged or sent to the servers.

B. Transactions to our servers are anonymous. The servers do not know or need to know who you are.

C. The servers do not log, analyze or share user texts. Once responded to, a prediction query is completely forgotten.

D. MyType, A.I.type's auto-learning mechanism, doesn't store your texts. It learns words and patterns and stores them only locally on the device in a unique format that only the keyboard can read. Learned information is never sent to the servers.

E. The user may turn off Cloud-based prediction if still in doubt. If the Cloud is disconnected, there is no degradation of auto-correction, and prediction still compares favorably with other systems on the market

With regard to the security issue you raise, we agree that there is an issue in data transmission which we will address. Our PC version has been encrypting all traffic since its inception, but the Android versions are yet to do so. This is obviously an omission on our part which we will fix ASAP. As we have clearly stated in our company policy, we take privacy and security seriously. In that spirit, we would like to propose that you allow us to notify you when we have deployed the fix to the market so that you can do a followup security review of our product.

Best regards,

Paul Kalnitz A.I.type

10/26/2011 03:29 Paul Kalnitz

Post a comment


----------



## CiscoStud (Oct 2, 2011)

amysor said:


> I prefer the swiftkey x for tablets.


Ya man SwiftKey for tablet is the bomb. I love the thumb keyboard

Sent from my Nexus s using Tapatalk


----------



## madaroda (Nov 2, 2011)

In Thumb Keyboard, what is the trick for getting the extra row so that I can program in the number keys (and others)?

Also, is anyone able to make it so that the "tip" box when pressing some keys (like the "?123" key) stops appearing? The checkbox to make it not appear does not seem to work.


----------

